# Gheenoe motor weight



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

Has anyone mounted a 25 hp 4 stroke on a Gheenoe Classic? 
I have a 2017 Classic, installed a new Suzuki 20 Hp remote with console in front of middle seat, battery up front. Recently I moved the console to behind middle seat, which works better for me and the wife. Motor weight is 124 lbs. However the new Suzuki 25 hp weighs 156 lbs. I am considering moving the gas tank under the console behind the middle seat. Just concerned about the weight difference. I have a hydraulic jack plate that weighs 28 lbs. Would that be too much transom weight? Anyone else try this?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I had an LT25 with a 4S 25hp Yamaha (180lbs) mounted on a hydraulic TH jackplate (30 lbs), tiller setup and that in itself I found to be to much weight. I moved the starter battery forward and also installed a deep cycle battery forward to help balance some of the weight. I was also considering moving the gas tank forward as well, but was limited on space. Hope this helps.....


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I honestly think 120ish pounds is the sweet spot on a Classic. I think that's why most people recommend running two strokes on them. You can get a 30 horse two stroke that weighs 120 pounds but you can't do the same with a four stroke. Although I think the new Yamaha 25 is in the 125 pound range.


----------



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

I thought about the Yamaha 25, but no T&T on the 25 short shaft. I did see a review of LT 25 with a 175lb Tohatsu 25hp. It had the tank and battery under the rear deck. But then, the Classic doesn't have that much transom width. Maybe I'll forego the JP and just put a Suzuki 30 hp on it. Same weight as the 25 (156) and I already have one my CS JV15. 180lbs might be close the limit, but 156 could be a match.

I also found an old thread where someone put a Yam 25 from 2010 on a Classic. 181lbs for that one, but no details about draft. Hopefully, someone else has been the guinea pig on this.


----------



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

NativeBone said:


> I had an LT25 with a 4S 25hp Yamaha (180lbs) mounted on a hydraulic TH jackplate (30 lbs), tiller setup and that in itself I found to be to much weight. I moved the starter battery forward and also installed a deep cycle battery forward to help balance some of the weight. I was also considering moving the gas tank forward as well, but was limited on space. Hope this helps.....


 Did you notice much difference in draft or back draft when coming to an abrupt halt? The Classic can't take quite as much weight as the LT25, but it should be close.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Negligible. If you are not gonna be running skinny, drop the JP.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm running a 2016 Zuke 25 tiller on my classic. No issues


----------



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> I'm running a 2016 Zuke 25 tiller on my classic. No issues


Thanks. I was hoping to hear that. 6 gallon tank?


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

6.6 gallon tank in rear. Poling platform. I sit on back bench and passenger sits on center box. I do have manual tilt/trim and no jackplate tho.


----------



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

Love that answer.


----------



## SLa2Ga (Dec 3, 2017)

I know it's an old thread, but I ran a 30 Suzuki 4 stroke on mine with center seat console. Loved it.


----------

